
Growing and Foraging 100% of My Food – Day 333 Update - it
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=96&v=xOmgGXywkGw&feature=emb_logo
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Knew it was Greenfield before I clicked. Just a question for other HN-ers, is
fishing or collecting roadkill considered foraging?

